# Mike Garland/Dart Atlantic 1970s



## VictoriaGarland (Jul 16, 2019)

I would like to hear from anyone who remembers sailing with my Dad, Mike Garland, (Bosun) on the big orange ship back in the 1970s/early 80s. He's getting on now but will always be a sea dog ?. We have very fond memories of the Dart Atlantic so I know he'd definitely be chuffed to hear from anyone who sailed with him back in the day. Thanks for reading.


----------



## marconiman (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Victoria, I'm sorry I can't recall your Dad, maybe after my time. I do remember Harry Higgins, Bosun, a Bristolian as most of us were, the ship was owned by Bristol City Line and was the forerunner of the container revolution as previously BCL was general cargo, UK USA Canada and Great Lakes.

I sailed on the Dart Atlantic as ECO (Sparks) from May 1971 (maiden voyage) until August 1973 alternating between the Dart America. The ship and the Dart America were bought by Bibby Line of Liverpool and were on the N Atlantic run, Southampton Halifax NS New York Norfolk Va Antwerp Southampton, 3 weeks.

If your Dad was on the Dart Atlantic early 70's he will no doubt remember the time we lost all power UK bound off the Grand Banks in the middle of a Force 10, thanks to the bow thruster the head kept into the wind, we then drifted for 2 weeks awaiting a salvage tug from Spain. The old man was Capt Ashton on that voyage, other Captains Eddy Irish, Mike Winter, Norman Childs, Bristol City Line and Captain Butterworth Bibby Line.
Best Wishes, Mike Wilmot


----------



## dick palmer (Jan 28, 2008)

That was on the maiden voyage of the Dart Atlantic and the idling gears fell apart. I was the Mate Dick Palmer. Archie and I thought that at 24 knots we could out run that depression ! Oh well. **** happens Tc


----------



## marconiman (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello Dick
Sorry, due to time can't place you you, I remember when I was called to the Bridge, Archie's face had gone white and we were looking at a possible XXX signal, a very worrying time, high seas, gale force winds and 2/3 high containers on deck. Thankfully the bow thruster cut in.

You will know the other Ch/Offs Don Watchhorn Dennis Williams, Mike Pain. I thought the engine problem was a tunnel bearing and Ch Eng Kenny Williams who was the regular Chief and on leave at the time commented later that the sailing Chief who will remain nameless could have 'Jury-rigged' the problem.

Busy time communications. Fending off unwanted offers of salvage and ongoing tfn calls to owners via HF network. 

Mike


----------



## Jcook (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Mike,

My grandad Tom Porter from Bristol, sailed on the Dart America in the 70’s. He sadly passed away over twenty years ago. 
Jo


----------

